
How to Learn Machine Learning, the Self-Starter Way - lizeds
https://elitedatascience.com/learn-machine-learning
======
hackermailman
Step 1: Find a university, look at their ML courses, get lecture notes, get
recommended texts, learn ML basics.

Step 2: Find tensorflow specific books, hack/poke the library to do something
as a side project.

Step 3: Write a shill post for yourself on medium or other blog 'How to learn
ML'

???profit

------
conjectures
This is only an inch above the spam threshold.

------
lizeds
Using free resources anyone can access online :)

------
tatotato
I didn't understand this, but it is probably because I am a machine.

~~~
visarga
Machines learn to learn by gradient descent by gradient descent, not on YC.

------
asdfzxc
Possibly unrelated, but is the Udacity ML Nanodegree any useful?

